# RMI Implemtentierung



## Sven (30. Nov 2004)

Hallo!
Habe einige grundsätzliche "anfänger" Fragen zur RMI-Server implementierung:

Ich möchte einen Server erstellen auf dem mehrere Klassen laufen (auf diese soll der Client später zugreifen können).  

a) Muss ich nun für jede einzelne Klasse ein eigenes Interface erstellen oder kann ich die Klassen in einem Interface "zusammenfassen"? Wobei sich hier einige Methodennamen überschneiden (Methodennamen sind vorgegeben und sollen nicht geändert werden). Könnte ich statt Klassen-Methoden,  Objekte dieser Klassen über ein Interface bereitstellen?

b) Falls ich mehre Interface (+Klassen) breitstellen muss, werden beim Compilieren mehre Stubs erzeugt, oder? Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll soetwas zu implementieren?


----------



## foobar (30. Nov 2004)

> Ich möchte einen Server erstellen auf dem mehrere Klassen laufen (auf diese soll der Client später zugreifen können).


Bei RMI kan man nicht wirklich von Clients und Servern sprechen. Die Kommunikation erfolgt bei RMI über ein Remotesobjekt.



> Muss ich nun für jede einzelne Klasse ein eigenes Interface erstellen oder kann ich die Klassen in einem Interface "zusammenfassen"?


Warum willst du mehrere Remoteobjekte erzeugen? Was genau willst du denn machen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Nov 2004)

NEIN, ist nicht sinnvoll (es sei denn du hast sehr spezielle Anforderungen)

generiere EIN Skeleton und EINEN Stub und EIN Interface dafür, sonst müssen ja deine "Clients" (= die Benutzer des Stubs) ständig wieder neue Verbindungen aufbauen (bzw. mehrere gleichzeitig verwalten)

das eine Interface dröselst du dann via Skeleton ("= am Server") auf und verteilst die verschiedenen Aufgaben (am Server!)


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2004)

Stichwort: Facade-Pattern


----------

